# Mice in boats?



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

On youtube there is a person- Creekvalleycritters i think- I have talked to them once about hand rearing mice (For the mouse in question is the one they hand reared)

So anyway
There was a few videos of the mouse they hand reared... But the mouse was in a small wooden boat- A mouse sized boat- And the boat was actually in a real river! The mouse seemed pretty calm and seemed to even enjoy it actually XD

But is this okay with the mouse?


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

I know exactly the video that you're talking about. I'd say that it depends largely on the mouse - if they're likely to jump and be skittish, then it's definitely NOT a good idea to put them on a boat. If it's a more relaxed and laid back mouse (that doesn't like going off of edges) then it might be fine. But I'd say the absolutely MOST important thing is to make sure that it's enjoyable for the mouse.

I'd say that it's fine as long as the mouse appears to enjoy it and it's not windy, there's not too much current, etc. He probably tested Stuart to make sure he was okay with it by putting the boat in the bathtub first. :lol:

You could definitely tell if it was bad for the mouse in any way, shape, or form. If the mouse were stressed, it might freeze in place or flee off the side. However, it seems like Stuart was very trusting in his owner, and overall amazed by his new surroundings. It would take a lot of trust to be able to do.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

children of the 60's will remember a tv programme called tales of the river bank.The animals appeared in numerous vehicles.They don't appear stressed although I can't see a purpose for pet owners to do it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... Unigpl2Z80

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Yaddg6e ... 861ABF183B

I think this programme is the root of my love of small furries.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

I see ^

Thanks for answering xD I wont do that with my mice incase... :roll:


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

SarahC said:


> children of the 60's will remember a tv programme called tales of the river bank.The animals appeared in numerous vehicles.They don't appear stressed although I can't see a purpose for pet owners to do it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... Unigpl2Z80
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Yaddg6e ... 861ABF183B
> ...


OMG! that is soo cute! I totally have to watch more of them!

That hamster is soo tame! If it was my hamster doing that he would have tried to beat-up all the other animals :lol: he tried to take on a rabbit once! (the rabbit (Stew) ran away!)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah it was a great programme,I was captivated.I have very happy memories of watch with mother which was the only available tv for young children,different one every day.Andy Pandy,the woodentops,Mr Ben and this one.Johnny Morris the narrator of this and animal magic,a British legend


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

SarahC said:


> yeah it was a great programme,I was captivated.I have very happy memories of watch with mother which was the only available tv for young children,different one every day.Andy Pandy,the woodentops,Mr Ben and this one.Johnny Morris the narrator of this and animal magic,a British legend


Gonna ask my mother if she ever watched it as a kid, sort of thing she would have loved! :lol:


----------

